# Large room, around 30K to use



## DrFunk (Jan 28, 2011)

Almost saved up enough. I will have about 30,000 to spend on just speakers/subs/reciever/amps. Already have a screen and projector. The room though, is rather large. It will be a 46x28x10.

I'm thinking about getting 2 Seaton XXL's for the subs, or maybe 1 Seaton XXL and a Danely DTS-20.

As for the reciever, it's either:

Onkyo TX-NR5008
Integra DTR-80.2

For the Amps:

Sunfire Theater Grand Amplifier - TGA-7401
(Perhaps getting 2 or 3 of these amps)

As for the actual speakers, I'm rather lost as to what to get. Naturally, I"ll only be using this for home theater use, so the names I keep hearing are RBH, Klipsch RF-82, Salk. Any other suggestions or tweaks that those more knowledgeable might have?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

DrFunk said:


> Almost saved up enough. I will have about 30,000 to spend on just speakers/subs/reciever/amps. Already have a screen and projector. The room though, is rather large. It will be a 46x28x10.


Hi. 30k is a HUGE budget on sound. In fact, it's so big, that you'll reach a point where you probably can't improve on equipment well before you hit that 30K mark. in other words, if you have the money and want the ultimate experience, start with building a custom, "made for acoustics" room. Otherwise you might be throwing money at the problem without getting the results that the money can afford. At the very least, since you do already have a room in place unfortunately, you should focus on getting the room right - before you even bother with speakers. Once you've got a room with clean, frequency independant decay, a ton of low frequency absorption especially around corners, and rear wall diffusion, only then should you start considering speakers. 



> I'm thinking about getting 2 Seaton XXL's for the subs, or maybe 1 Seaton XXL and a Danely DTS-20.


When it comes to subwoofers, quantity and strategic placement matter more than sheer output. I would be looking at four subs, not two. Consider four Funkywaves 15.3 (with amp/driver upgrades) or 18.3 for example, as well as a pair of SVS Audyssey units to equalize the four.

I also think the horn loaded Danleys might be problematic to blend to the bandpass Seatons. the KISS principle applies IMO.



> As for the reciever, it's either:
> 
> Onkyo TX-NR5008
> Integra DTR-80.2


I personally do not think Onkyo/Integra processors/receivers are the way to go. I would be looking at something like a Denon 4311 to use in processor mode.



> For the Amps:
> 
> Sunfire Theater Grand Amplifier - TGA-7401
> (Perhaps getting 2 or 3 of these amps)


I don't think these are a good value if you are paying MSRP (which is near $4500).

An Emotiva XPA-5 plus an XPA-2 for example, would cost you less, with the same audible end result. I would also be looking at used Parasound and B-Stock ATI from Classic Audio Parts. I will tell you that the less you spend on an amps, the happier you'll be in the long run - good solid state separates amps sound virtually indistinguishable. I do agree that receiver amps can be questionable many a time, though.

AND I am simply not sure why you would want three 7-channel amps, unless you are purchasing custom active loudspeakers. I do hope you're not planning on wasting money on passive bi-amping. 



> As for the actual speakers, I'm rather lost as to what to get. Naturally, I"ll only be using this for home theater use, so the names I keep hearing are RBH, Klipsch RF-82, Salk. Any other suggestions or tweaks that those more knowledgeable might have?


With such a budget, I would be looking at the Salk Soundscape 12, definitely, but also consider the Geddes Summa, Revel Salon2, KEF 205/2, Seaton Catalysts, Genelec 8260a, Focal SM11, JBL LSR 6332, and Pioneer S-1EX, to name more speakers that would near the top of my audition list. At the end of the day, you're not going to be spending big money on something you've never heard, are you?

Your best bet is to go out there and audition! SPEAKERS and ROOM should always be the majority of your budget, as they along with Placement and Seating position - are roughly 95% of the sound you hear. I suspect that what you've got in mind might be a very inefficient use of your budget. Three 400W 7-channel amps simply doesn't make sense - unless you've got a DEQX based ACTIVE setup in mind and even then you wouldn't need that much power to each passband.

For reference, the $8000 Geddes Summa speakers are often auditioned in Dr. Earl Geddes' custom home theater. A lot of people who have heard them say that it's the most, or very near, the most amazing system they've ever heard - in loudness, sound details, imaging, naturalness, etc. And it uses a $200, 90w pioneer budget receiver, home depot cables, etc - it's a testament that the ROOM and SPEAKERS are in fact the determinant factors in what makes a great system. I highly recommend that if you've got 30k to spend, you purchase some cheap plane tickets to Michigan and audition Dr. Geddes' system - he will be most accomodating. I'm not saying they're *the* speakers you will absolutely end up choosing (though I don't doubt they will impress), but I suspect that this experience will help shape your perspective on how and where to spend your money - and you might just find yourself wanting to mimic Geddes' approach.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmmm, yeah....

Just go to Danley Sound Labs http://www.danleysoundlabs.com/contactdanley.html

Call them and find out what you need for speakers and subs. They are the best for theater and you will not need huge amps. Go with JBL cinema speakers if you don't like the Danleys. Forget about consumer audio, period. None of the speakers you mentioned are worth your time. They (or most of the ones posted above) will not get you the levels you want in the size of room you have, regardless of amplification. You need high sensitivity cinema speakers. Just get 'em.

Then contact Gik, call them...

http://gikacoustics.com/contact_us.html

They will make your room sound awesome.

I'm sure you'll have room left to spare in your budget for aesthetic concerns.


----------

